# 50K PC Upgrade for Gaming/Streaming - CPU+ RAM + MOBO



## RCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

I want to upgrade my 6 yr old PC and only need CPU + RAM + MOBO.

Current Config 
Intel i5 2400
Intel DH67BL (lol) 
GSkill Ripjaw 4x2 RAM
CM 212 evo 

Rest
Zotac GTX 970 Extreme Edition
Benq XL2411Z (144Hz) 
Case CM Elite 430
Samsung 850 250 gig SSD
Asus Xonar Essence ST (PCI)
Seasonic M12II-750 EVO
2-3 500 Gig hdd's 

This PC can still crunch out 60 fps for most of the games on medium to high and even ultra on some older games, but for Battlefield my CPU is a bottleneck. I cannot record without drop in fps using shadowplay. 

Need to decide between Intel 7700K and AMD 1700X. I understand that 1800x is not needed. this upgrade should last for 5+ years as with my current build. I can do a GPU + Monitor upgrade few years later (either 4k or 21:9 widescreen). 
For Motherboard I need one which is quite stable and the manufacturer has a good after sales support. 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming + Occasional Twitch/Youtube streaming , Mostly FPS Battlefield 1/3/4/H, Farcry series, TPS like TR, Just Cause. Ark Survival, Project Cars, Yes I have all of these  

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 45-55K, can extend for cooler + case. 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 10 / Ubuntu. Have windows 10 Pro which was a free upgrade from windows 8.1(Genuine), I'm not sure if I can move that license to the new build. so I might have to shell out a few extra bucks for the pro license. 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: N/A - Got hard drives

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: N/A - Already have a BenQ XL2411Z

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: only CPU, Mobo, RAM upgrade

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Late April/Early May

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes, Will do it myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bangalore, will get it locally. Will check online prices for reference. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2017)

*AMD Build

Budget -59.3K*

AMD Ryzen R7 1700x -26000,
MSI X370 Krait Gaming -14500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz -10000,
Corsair SPEC ALPHA -5500,
Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED Turbo -3300.
Total -59,300.

*Intel Build*

*Budget -61K*

Intel Core i7 7700K -27000,
MSI Z270 Krait Gaming -15200,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz -10000,
Corsair SPEC ALPHA -5500,
Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED Turbo -3300.
Total -61,000.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 7, 2017)

Looking at much better multi core performance of 1700x, I think there should not be any doubt in selecting between intel and AMD. Specially, when you want it to future proof for next 4-5 years or so. 

+1 for [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] AMD build (but I guess R7 1700x processor instead of 1700?)


----------



## jasku (Apr 7, 2017)

Not sure, why you folks are suggesting the X370 based mobo, even the B350 should suffice, will let the OP save money.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks all for the reply. I might end up buying the pc in next two weeks.

I will need to check with the motherboard, but decided to go with 1700x.

I think x370 was suggested as B350 doesn't support sli ? I didn't get time to check if there is any B350 motherboard with sli support.

I didn't like the antec case. I need better cooling.


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Apr 7, 2017)

B350 doesn't support SLi 
Only X370 does 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2017)

Skip SLI and get a single powerful GPU 

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Apr 8, 2017)

ok
I'm gonna go out and buy the PC TOMORROW 

just checked the prices with my vendor he quoted 29500 for 1700X 
He doesn't have MSI X370 Krait, but has a gigabyte model which is about 20500. 
I am ok to switch to B350 
Also he said that Corsair's 8gig RAM's are not compatible with Ryzen. and suggested single 16 gig module(8.8K) or G.Skill 8x2  I will check this info.
  [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

bump.. 
I'm heading out right now to buy the stuff  , Any issues with Gigabyte motherboards? 
I think I will add a 120gig M.2 drive in the mix too.  [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]


----------



## jasku (Apr 8, 2017)

RCuber said:


> ok
> I'm gonna go out and buy the PC TOMORROW
> 
> just checked the prices with my vendor he quoted 29500 for 1700X
> ...


Get the Gigabyte gaming B350 or the Asus prime plus b350, just ensure to pick ram that is in the qvl of the mobo. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Apr 8, 2017)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasku (Apr 8, 2017)

RCuber said:


> View attachment 16751
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Nice, do post the prices of all components whenever able. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Apr 8, 2017)

Minus Nvme. Over **** budget

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2017)

RCuber said:


> View attachment 16751
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Congrats...
Do post individual prices and also post in Show Off section as well.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 10, 2017)

Congrats [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION], the bunch is looking cool! Don't forget to put pics once you assemble the build


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2017)

Ok i'm gonna post just the parts and let you guess in the approx price. Let me know if I would go back to my hardware vendor as I trusted him. 

Bought these below. 
AMD Ryzen 1700X
Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3
Corsair 16GB DDR4 3000Mhz RAM
Corsair MP500 120GB M.2 Nvme SSD 
Corsair Air 740 Case 
Coolermaster MasterLiquid 120 Lite. 

Existing Parts. 
BenQ XL2411X
Zotac 970 Amp Extreme 
Logitech G105 Keyboard 
Logitech G402s Mouse. 
Samsung 850 250GB SSD 
Seasonic M12II 750W SMPS
Couple of HDD's.


----------



## jasku (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION], you have been silent since the purchase, care to post impressions on the setup, particularly the  mobo, ram compatibility, have you been able to run the ram at 2933/3200 mhz, overclocking, also how is the CM liquid cooler? Has it been stable?

Looking forward to your post!


----------



## RCuber (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a few issues with the system. Mostly heat related. My M.2 ssd runs very hot during gaming, hits 85 and gets throttled. The drive cage for the hdd's doesn't have any cooling, so the drives hit 60°+.

Currently running the system at a lower speed. Memory at 2666, cpu at 2.6 base. AMD still have to fix the temperature readout it's still hitting 80. 

GPU hitting throttling limit. Can over ride by pushing the fan speed to 90%. 



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasku (Apr 13, 2017)

RCuber said:


> I have a few issues with the system. Mostly heat related. My M.2 ssd runs very hot during gaming, hits 85 and gets throttled. The drive cage for the hdd's doesn't have any cooling, so the drives hit 60°+.
> 
> Currently running the system at a lower speed. Memory at 2666, cpu at 2.6 base. AMD still have to fix the temperature readout it's still hitting 80.
> 
> ...



Given your case and cooling, not sure why you are having heating issues. On the plus side, I am guessing the system is stable otherwise? How is the CM AIO cooler?


----------



## chaoseater (Apr 14, 2017)

Just looking forward for the reviews !


----------



## kashyap1507 (Apr 14, 2017)

RCuber said:


> I have a few issues with the system. Mostly heat related. My M.2 ssd runs very hot during gaming, hits 85 and gets throttled. The drive cage for the hdd's doesn't have any cooling, so the drives hit 60°+.
> 
> Currently running the system at a lower speed. Memory at 2666, cpu at 2.6 base. AMD still have to fix the temperature readout it's still hitting 80.
> 
> ...


Amd has 20 degree offset on x series processor. Are you kidding me 60 c on water on idle . 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## shambles (Apr 14, 2017)

Congrats on your build. Can you tell me the model number of the ram? I am going to get the dame motherboard. Looking for ram options


----------



## RCuber (Apr 14, 2017)

kashyap1507 said:


> Amd has 20 degree offset on x series processor. Are you kidding me 60 c on water on idle .
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk



60 on load, could be just the Thermal Compound isn't applied correctly.
Also I need to add a push pull config for the cooler. currently running just a single fan


----------



## kashyap1507 (Apr 14, 2017)

RCuber said:


> 60 on load, could be just the Thermal Compound isn't applied correctly.
> Also I need to add a push pull config for the cooler. currently running just a single fan


Hmm Thats pretty nice temps push pull will decrease the temptreture by 5-6 degrees.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2017)

shambles said:


> Congrats on your build. Can you tell me the model number of the ram? I am going to get the dame motherboard. Looking for ram options



Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB @3000 MHz currently running at 2933 MHz


----------



## shambles (Apr 15, 2017)

RCuber said:


> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB @3000 MHz currently running at 2933 MHz



Hi sorry I meant the module number like CM16GXXXXXXX. I was looking at the qvl for the motherboard and couldn't find the model mentioned above.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2017)

shambles said:


> hi sorry i meant the module number like cm16gxxxxxxx. I was looking at the qvl for the motherboard and couldn't find the model mentioned above.



cmk16gx4m1b3000c15


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 19, 2017)

you still in bangalore?


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2017)

gagan_kumar said:


> you still in bangalore?


Yep


----------



## ssb1551 (May 14, 2017)

*RCuber* - How is the experience with the MotherBoard? I heard there is high VRM temperature issue. I plan to buy the same too & hence looking for inputs/reviews.


----------



## RCuber (May 27, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> *RCuber* - How is the experience with the MotherBoard? I heard there is high VRM temperature issue. I plan to buy the same too & hence looking for inputs/reviews.


Sorry for the late reply.. got held up with work. 
Temperatures are well within limits, I have hardly seen temps go above 60-65 for me may be because of the case and number of fans I have installed.


----------



## Kamalesh Bharadwaj (May 31, 2017)

RCuber said:


> Ok i'm gonna post just the parts and let you guess in the approx price. Let me know if I would go back to my hardware vendor as I trusted him.
> 
> Bought these below.
> AMD Ryzen 1700X
> ...



Plz mention the price. Or link of online stores.
Thanks.


----------

